# bsnl dialer takes long time to open...



## amitskale (May 1, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Recently I reinstalled win xp on my m/c. I have bsnl broadband in my home. Its PPPOE type of connection.

Before formatting and reinstalling the dialer used to open just at the double click of mouse. But now when I double click on the dialer it takes at least one minute to open. After that connection is made immediately and internet is on. I don't have any problems as far as internet connection speed is concerned.

But why the dialer takes so long to open? Is it because some other win xp service taking more time to start?

I have not installed anything special on my m/c. Its just winxp, office and winamp on my m/c.

Can anybody pls help?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## amitskale (May 2, 2008)

amitskale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently I reinstalled win xp on my m/c. I have bsnl broadband in my home. Its PPPOE type of connection.
> 
> ...





No replies yet? Guys, pls help.

Amit.


----------



## Xtreme (May 2, 2008)

Try making the connection again !]

__________________
LiveXtreme


----------



## techtronic (May 3, 2008)

Which plan are you using and what is your modem type ?


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

From when a PPPoE connection starting using a dialer ?


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

seems like some services may not have started in winblow$.go to start menu ,in run, "services.msc" and make sure network service is up 

well,for these 3 simple apps,dont stick with windows,try *Linux*. 
*getgnulinux.org


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

@gary4gar

Since he reset his modem, most probably.


----------



## amitskale (May 3, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @gary4gar
> 
> Since he reset his modem, most probably.



Sorry guys. By dialer I meant the connection itself. I tried making the connection again. The connection window takes long time to open. Once connection window is there I click connect and internet is up in a second.

What might be the reason that the connection window takes so long to open?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
AMit.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

DHCP Client
DNS Client
Workstation
Windows Firewall
Webclient
Server

start->run-> "services.msc"
Right click on above services, properties, change them to start, and load on startup. 
Restart your comp.

if that doesnt work, that means there might be some third party software slowing down the dialer. Do all the programs slow down like this or only the dialer? if so you might want to check the firewall or the antivirus.


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

amitskale said:


> Sorry guys. By dialer I meant the connection itself. I tried making the connection again. The connection window takes long time to open. Once connection window is there I click connect and internet is up in a second.
> 
> What might be the reason that the connection window takes so long to open?
> 
> ...


i still didn't get you
a) Are using Dialer inbuilt in windows Xp
     OR
b) Giving username & password in Router config page 192.168.1.1


----------



## phreak0ut (May 3, 2008)

Could you please give us screenshots? It'll help us understand what dialer you are talking about. Are you talking about rasdial or is it just that the ADSL modem 'dials' after few minutes of switching on?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

He is talking about the windows pppoe dialer. The one in which we type the user and pass and click connect.


----------

